# Newspapers



## gprit

Not many places here sell Uk newspapers it seems.
The reason I ask is that I have always been a collector of newspapers of historic events - ironically enough starting with the death of Queen Elizabeth II ' s father and her coronation.
I have no-one in the UK now who can gather and send me all the historic events of the moment, and especially following the funeral next Monday.

Does anyone know where I could possibly order a selection of UK newspapers and have them sent to me - obviously all costs covered.


----------



## Clic Clac

Google 'buy uk newspapers' there are various places advertising.


----------



## gprit

No...that does not give me anythiing....why cannot I see the earlier reply from Peaceful Wanderer???


----------



## gprit

very strange that post disappeared.....


----------



## Bevdeforges

gprit said:


> very strange that post disappeared.....


Yeah, but it was the OP who blanked it out (maybe couldn't delete it themselves) - so I just completed what the OP appeared to have initiated. You can always contact to OP directly (via PM - called "Conversations" here on this forum software) to ask for more detail.


----------



## gprit

Thank you for that Bev.....


----------

